

We collected 13,695 data points to deconstruct Kickstarter success - ejunprung
http://blog.airbriteinc.com/post/69735534018/deconstructing-kickstarter-sell-your-product-for

======
JoeAltmaier
Hard to say from averages of details, what a whole campaign would (should)
look like. $99 pledges were popular; $100 almost twice as popular. Should both
be included? Or did successful projects have one or the other? And so on.

